

Jeb Bush wants “a new arrangement with Silicon Valley” to ease crypto - fizl
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/08/jeb-bush-crypto-makes-it-harder-for-the-american-government-to-do-its-job/

======
legitster
This shouldn't fan political flames; it's a reminder of the work that needs to
be done in educating people about what encryption actually does and its
importance in our lives.

~~~
veidr
Right. Fundamental ignorance about encryption is one of those areas where
there is zero distinction between Republicans and Democrats.

Educating the politicians is a fool's errand, but educating ordinary people
can thwart this kind of nonsense.

A great example is John Oliver's seminal "can the government see your dick
pics" piece[1] ... I have never encountered anybody who couldn't relate to
that piece (including those who don't actually use their devices to send dick
pics). We need more stuff like that.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEVlyP4_11M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEVlyP4_11M)

------
veidr
TL;DR — Bush doesn't make an actual proposal, beyond saying: "If you create
encryption, it makes it harder _blah blah_ to make sure that evildoers aren’t
in our midst ... We need to find a new arrangement with Silicon Valley ...
this is a very dangerous kind of situation."

------
hadeharian
It's a more dangerous situation to let everyone read poorly encrypted things.
Jeb Bush 'thinks' he's doing everyoen a favor by asking for this.
Unfortunately, he can't take a hint from his brother's mistakes and be a
little more introspective.

